# Paperless paper-piecing?



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I dropped by my favorite shop today, The Quilter's Playhouse. I love to go there and just visit and browse around. They are a family run business, and all three generations are amazing crafts persons. I love to see what they are working on.

Today, one of the girls was doing a log cabin block using paperless paper-piecing. I'd never seen this method, but was pretty impressed. Using a folded paper pattern/template over and over, with no paper bits to tear away, produced a sharp block. I've got to try this.

Of course, I came right home and tried to find instructions on the net. They might be out there, but my slow dial-up is unwilling to download them.

Have any of you tried this method? Do you like it? Have a website I can investigate?

Halo


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

is what you're referring to 'english paper piecing'? where you take out the paper and re-use it?

More information on how the process went would be interesting...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I prefer to do my paper piecing on fabric. I run a piece of fabric through my printer ( iron it on to a piece of freezer paper to fit the printer) - very light weight fabric. Then I can sew away and not have to remove all that paper.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

BusyBees2 said:


> is what you're referring to 'english paper piecing'? where you take out the paper and re-use it?
> 
> More information on how the process went would be interesting...


I'm not sure, that could be another name for it. I've only just discovered it today. 

What I was shown was a template of a logcabin block. She sewed the lines so it would fold. Then then she had put double sided tape on it in several places. Using fabric strips and starting in the center, she put two pieces right side together and 'stuck' it to the folded template. You sew across using the template for a guide, then unstick and unfold. Refold your template so the next block is at the edge, then 'stick' your fabric with seam pressed out to your template leaving the 1/4 seam allowance. Now place another strip right side in, on top of that and sew using your template for a guide again. Just keep going around. You never sew on the paper and you keep refolding the paper template. It was really neat.

I'll look up English paper piecing. Thanks.

Halo


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> I prefer to do my paper piecing on fabric. I run a piece of fabric through my printer ( iron it on to a piece of freezer paper to fit the printer) - very light weight fabric. Then I can sew away and not have to remove all that paper.


I don't think I understand what you mean. Are you saying you print the pattern on your fabric and then peel it off before you sew?

Halo


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Halo - that's the way I did my paper piecing.



If you click on the photo - it will take you to the several webshot photos with explaination of me making the above. I used the fold and the 1/4 seam allowance trimmed, then the next piece, etc. Start with the two pieces of fabric facing each other.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay Halo - I guess mine is not completely the way you are explaining. 
Sounds as if it's done up to the sewing part, and then you fold the paper out of the way, and then sew on the fabric only.

I may have to try that on the design in the photo.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Okay, I went and looked at the English paper piecing. If this site is typical, http://www.ciaspalette.com/patterns/06/englishhexagons.html , I think we are talking about two different techniques. 

Halo


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, Different. I've seen the Grandmother's Flower Garden pattern done almost all the time in that manner. Uses paper that stays in until washed.

I've not tried it, I think it would be great if doing just hand quilting/piecing. Sorta up there with Cathedral Windows quilts the original way.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Angie,
I couldn't completely open your album, seems like that's the reason I never looked at it before, too. My dial-up is the pits. Anyway, I could see the first pic with the pattern pieces. Do you sew across the paper and then tear away? or just use it for a guide?

One thing that is different is her log cabin pattern looked just like a completed block printed out, not individual pieces. But it could be that that only works for certain block patterns.

Halo


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I sew across and tear away. But I was told that you can leave it in and just let it dissolve over time and washing. That English way is a lot like applique as the material is folded under on the lines and pressed down. then hand sew along the seam lines in more of a whip stitch, I don't see it as a machine way of doing things.

http://sunshinescreations.vintagethreads.com/2007/03/tutorial-on-english-paper-piecing.html

I just did a search, and the above site has good photos of what it is.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I found a few sites that discussed this technique. Most of them were booking classes, but one forum mentioned Sharon Schamber and free downloads from her site on paperless paper piecing. The log cabin pattern was a free download. I can't get the link to work and google brings me nothing.

I'll keep trying.

Halo


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.sharonschamber.com/classes/pieclique/1%20day/Piec-liqu%E9%201%20day%20Classes.htm

Her web site and classes.

http://www.sharonschamber.com/free stuff/images/Grand Mothers Flowergarden.pdf

Her Grandmother's Flower Garden

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://sharonschambernetwork.com/

Here's a video site, but she's expensive to join. (Expensive is my judgement call on the pricing).

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> http://sharonschambernetwork.com/
> 
> Here's a video site, but she's expensive to join. (Expensive is my judgement call on the pricing).
> 
> Angie


Wow! That red and black quilt is truely amazing! Thanks Angie!

This is the site that used to have the free log cabin video in paperless piecing, I see it's not there anymore.



Halo


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We always called it freezer paper piecing. I have done lots of it, and you can get very precise points etc while using the same pattern over and over. So you dont have to make tons of the pattern.
I love the technique.

Alice


----------

